# Heat tape for apparel



## Pablosan (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi guys,

I've been using a green heat tape for a while to tape my transfers to softlink, patagonia and coolmax shirts.

The tape they have now leaves marks and I need a new supplier pretty quick.

Can someone refer a good tape for these fabrics that will not mark?

Thanks Man.


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

blue painters tape works well for me


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

i get mine from conde and it's never left a mark.


----------



## Dingbat (Jun 12, 2007)

I order mine from RPL supplies. It works great and leaves no marks.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Skip the tape. Get the Pro Spray from Conde. It is an adhesive spray that turns your transfers into post-its. It is just enough tack to keep your paper from ghosting on you, but does not leave any marks. With tape, you have to peel it off without moving the transfer. Too difficult for me. Pro Spray is the way to go in my opinion.


----------



## svc (Sep 21, 2007)

Does the spray work well with screen-printed type transfers such as goof proof and hot split. I am afraid that it will cause the design to run or change colors.
Any idea?

Thanks!


----------



## svc (Sep 21, 2007)

And what about teflon tape. I have a roll here...does anyone know if it can be safely used on transfers? Does it leave a residue?

Any advice, please, would be helpful. Thanks again.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Never tried the spray with a plastisol transfer because you don't have the ghosting issue like dye sub has. The only real way to find out is to try a little experiment and let us know the results.


----------



## taigraphx (Nov 26, 2006)

hey, yeah the conde heat tape is a lot thinner than the green tape (and I think cheaper as well as the roll has a LOT more tape on it). I haven't tried the spray adhesive but am happy with the tape and it leaves no marks.


----------



## InnerLoop (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey I know this is an old thread, but I thought i would ask here since its on the topic of heat tape. I'm thinking about using heat tape to perfectly register my designs especially ones with Text. Do any of you do this and do you see any potential problems with it? I was thinking I would line stuff up on a table next to my heat press where I can measure it out better than on my clam press. I'm pretty good at getting things by eye but I think I want to take it to the next level of consistent perfection with my next set of design ideas. I'm thinking heat tape is the way to go for my particular setup and was looking for any feedback from the community. Thanks.


----------



## onewhocolors (May 11, 2012)

I'm sure it depends on what type of transfer you are using, but I use high tact "R-Tape" with my inkjet opaque transfers. Works great if you don't apply too much pressure when applying the tape, and it leaves no residue.


----------

